# No symptoms in the TWW



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Have had a rotten night's sleep because I have been lying there worrying myself silly about the fact I have no symptoms.      Today is day 4 in the TWW and I know that it is pretty early to be looking for signs but I'm thinking I would be further ahead because they were blastocysts.

I'd really appreciate any positive stories from anyone out there who ended up with BFPs even though they had very few symptoms to begin with.

p.s  worryingly the only thing I have is feeling very warm at night - not sweaty just really warm


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

4dpt is still very very early days & anything can happen between now & test day.

Some women get no symptoms what so ever...we're all different after all.  Also, just think of all those women who conceive and have absolutely no idea they're pg until they have a missed period...its only because we've physically had embies put back and we know somethings there, that we start looking for signs.

I would try not to over analyse every ache, pain and twinge...or lack of them...as it will drive you stir crazy over the next 10 days....

Just try and stay positive (easier said than done I know !!) & keep yourself as busy as possible so you don't think about it all so much !

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## annette36 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi 
I can only repeat what previous post said, I'm 26 weeks preg with twins ( courtesey of the ARGC and the wonderful Mr T) I had no symptoms until after I got my bfp and I had extremley high levels of HCG 1200, normal anything above about 25-50 confirms a pregnancy, so try not to worry just be positive
Annette


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi

I had no symptoms at all on the 2ww except on day 13 when I had AF-like pains.  I was convinced it hadn't worked but I'm now 12 weeks pg!  It's very early to feel anything anyway so try to relax and be positive!

Good luck,
Pippi xxxx


----------



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi there, just to put your mind at rest i also had know symptoms on 2ww, please just try and relax and think positive!  your time will come!! you just have to be patient!
    
take care pixie xxx


----------

